# black molly



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a black molly that has been laying on the ground of my tank for a few days. At first I thought it was pregnant but now im pretty sure its sick or something. I dont see any white spots, fungus, damage and the fins look fine but they are hard to see. It will kinda squrim like its cought on a string or something but it wont leave the spot its at. I checked and its not cought on anything.

Does this sound like anything in particular? What should i do to help it?


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

It probably has some internal problem. Some of the parasites that you see on fish usually start from the inside of the fish. My advice is that you should separate this fish from the others in a quarantine tank, and then try and treat it with something like clout. The fish though may be too far gone. 
Good luck.


----------



## dansbdk (Mar 16, 2008)

***At the same time you treat your fish for internal parasites, I suggest you treat your tank's water with an "external" parasite treatment. 
And that depends on what fish, plants, snails, invertebrates, etc. are in your tank. Unfortunately, you'll have to research that on your own else where, as this post is addressing the problem of Internal parasites only****.

After a lot of research, and testing. 
This is what I've learned from my own experience:

I believe many importers, and even US fish growers either don't keep up with, or even bother with parasite treatments of their outdoor fish farms in an effort to keep down overhead costs, and their profits much, much higher!, 
A local LFS owner once said to me "Oh well, if it dies, they'll just buy a new one!", and guess who gets the profit out of that!?! What "Big Box Stores" look for the most is the cheapest!, it's all about money folks... !
But. to move on...

"How do I know my fish has Internal parasites?"

Parasites live in a fishes intestines, and there could be one, or many at a time, and they leave very little, if any, of what's eaten by the fish, for the fish to absorb, or excrete. Therefore, fish that have internal parasites will most commonly have a very thin, opaque white, to clear looking bms (bowel movements) that looks like a "single thin hair", or "white string", if they even have a bm at all.

Also, noticeable behaviors of sudden dartings, or spasms for no reason as if the fish has been bitten by something unseen. (sometimes) itching on objects but, that's usually external parasites, rapid breathing, and also, sometimes you'll see "bottom lounging" or "surface floating" (swim bladder problems may also be a sign of internal parasites).

*If your fish has these kinds of problems, and has been in your community tank, I would suggest you treat the whole tank for internal parasites. 
These internal parasites include: flagellates, trematodes, cestodes, hexamita(hole-in-the-head), spironucleaus, internal worms, tapeworms, and nematodes, e.g. camallanus

If you've never treated for internal parasites in your tank before, I suggest you treat the whole tank at the same time. for both internal, and external parasites. Then quarantine, and treat any new fish for both internal, & external parasites before adding them to your community tank from then on. You'll be amazed how many fish have either, internal, external, or both kinds of parasites when you buy them at your LFS! Snails, shrimp, and plants can carry them into your tank also! Even live, and frozen foods can carry parasites if processed incorrectly.

After getting them, 13 out of my 13 goldfish had both internal, and external parasites! Even though they appeared pretty healthy as far as goldfish go, and I treated them for external parasites before adding them to a 55 gallon tank, they remained somewhat under weight for their size, and were excreting a white string/clear bm. After treating them with medicated food, those thin, dull looking goldfish (given to me), in no time became healthy, fat & happy, awesome looking champions ! Also, stopped my tropical community tank's residents from dropping like flies! Their colors became very bright! and vivid also! I was very impressed! Adding a bit parboiled chopped spinnach at feeding time helped with their color too.

Experts recommeded that you treat your whole tank twice a year, just for safety sake.

The easist, least expensive method to get rid the listed internal parasites that I've found to date:

Assuming your fish still have an appetite,

Get a bottle of Anti-Parasite Medicated Food, made by "Junglelabs" for about $4.99/1 oz. bottle. I got mine at Persmart.

The bottle directions suggests, feeding your fish the medicated food, three days in a row, once a week, for 1 month. And feed them nothing else but the medicated food during each 3 day/week treatment. The directions also suggests, feeding them the pellets "once, or twice a day". I've found, if you feed it twice a day, 12 hours apart, and be sure that they get as much as they can possibly consume at each feeding time you'll get much better results. I should also note here that, I've found the pellets to be non-polluting, and non-overdosing in such tiny pellets, (as long as you stick to only feeding 3 days in a row, per week, per treatment). So, don't be afraid to feed a very generous amount at each feeding time.

The pellets work best when eaten while it's still floating on the surface. 
Once the pellets get soft in the water, and sink, the medicine leaches out rather quickly, and is of little use medically. **So, don't just toss them in, float them carefully!**
Also, I found that fish that encounter this product for the first time, don't prefer the taste of this food due to the medication in it, and will usually taste it, then spit it out. If they won't eat it, you might try, not feeding them the day, or even two (for the very subborn ones) before you start the medicated food, they should eat it much more readily. And a day, or two of missed meals won't harm them at all.
But, if you don't want to try that, I've found that if you just be patient, and float a small amout on the water's surface at first, and in about 5 minutes after those sink, float a little more, and so on, until they get used to the taste. They'll suddenly start to eat them more eagerly, once they realize even though it tastes funny, it's ok to eat! (Oh!, the pellets can be crushed for smaller fish).

You will usually see a difference in most fish's bms, a few days after the second treatment. 
Some types of parasites will take longer to die from the medicine, So you'll see a difference a few days after the third, or even as long as the forth treatment. So, be patient, & follow out the full course of treatments. That way, you're also sure to get any "new hatchlings" too! You can even do a second course of 4 treatments if nessesary.

You will know when your fish are definately free of parasites by the fact that they will excrete a thicker, normal colored (according to what you've fed them), and a more regular bms (every day, to every other day). After treatment, you can actually see where the opaque bm will end, and the healthy bm starts. indicating NO internal parasites, and the fish is finally getting the full benefits of the good food you're feeding them..
if there's still bm abnornmality a few days after the 4th week of treatments, wait 7-10 days, and start another 4 treatments until no signs of internal parasites are present.

For any questions, or concerns about sensitive fish, invertebrates, etc. with this product. (there was no mention on the bottle for any precautions.)

You can directly contact Jungle Labs at: www.Junglelabs.com 
or call them at: 1-800-357-7104
I found they were very personable, and eager to help when I called them!
I hope this helps! 
Good luck!
Dan ~ Va


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

Also check your water conditions. I was having a similar problem earlier and didn't know what the problem was. That is until I checked my nitrates and saw that they were at 80ppm :/


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

oh crap, i diddnt realize it could be a parasite, I think I might go tomorrow and get a 2.5 gallon tank as a Q tank and put him in it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

a 5 gallon bucket, air bubbler and heater make a quick cheap quarantine tank, best to have more than one tank to steal some clean cycled water from though!


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

he died last night. but im still going to get a q tank set up soon just incase something else happens.


----------

